# Permanent Resident, but coming inside SA next week before 3 years



## balavsbala (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi There

I hold PR and I've moved out of SA and I'm planning to have a VISIT to South Africa for just two weeks vacation in order to keep my PR valid.

Please let me know at the immigration office. Should we ask him to scan the barcode on the PR certificate so that it loads on to the system? Usually they scan only the passport.

My primary purpose of this air travel is to keep my PR valid. Please advise how to make sure my entry into SA is recorded using PR.

Thanks
Balaji


----------



## HB in Jozi (Nov 22, 2014)

Ofcourse they will need all three. Your passport, PR certificate and the SA green ID book you got with your PR. 

Hopefully everyone adheres to this (loss of PR after 3 year absence from SA which can be avoided by visiting even for 2 weeks) condition.

Nice journey.


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Actually, they only need your passport and PR certificate. An ID is not a traveling document. You won't face any issues.


----------

